# Replacement Blower Motor for Avalon Rainier



## noisyfan (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone out there know what model number (manufacturer FASCO) the blower motor is inside the front blower of an Avalon Rainier? The whole blower assembly is $300 here in Washington State. Argh. One motor still blows, one is burnt out. I've drilled out the rivets and have the motor in front of me. I've spent 2 hours on the net trying to find a match, or replacement. Any help is very appreciated!  If anyone has a dead blower motor assembly, pulling one of the motors our should reveal the maker and model number, mine however was burnt black and unreadable.

Thanks.


----------



## philaphire (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in the same boat but am asking more generally - does anyone know any options OTHER than buying the whole assembly MSRP $300?  Does anyone make aftermarket replacements?

THANKS!


----------



## Vitis01 (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't see an answer to this yet, so I'm bumping it hoping that someone notices.  All the C-Frame Fasco blower motors are CHEAP.  There is no way I am going to pay for the whole assembly.  

Anybody know HP, RPM, or Amperage for this motor?


----------



## realstihl (Jan 1, 2011)

David Brown said:
			
		

> Does anyone out there know what model number (manufacturer FASCO) the blower motor is inside the front blower of an Avalon Rainier? The whole blower assembly is $300 here in Washington State. Argh. One motor still blows, one is burnt out. I've drilled out the rivets and have the motor in front of me. I've spent 2 hours on the net trying to find a match, or replacement. Any help is very appreciated!  If anyone has a dead blower motor assembly, pulling one of the motors our should reveal the maker and model number, mine however was burnt black and unreadable.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



If you can wait and don't mind shipping I can try to match something up for you. I can probably make something work. All you have to lose is shipping. Too bad you don't know the amperage.


----------



## Vitis01 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I just found it by matching frame shape and shaft length.  I just ordered a K612 bathroom/ small exhaust fan from emotorstore.com for $25.  It was the only one with the correct shaft width and length and the picture looks just like mine except not burned and melted.

I will be so juiced if it works.   :cheese:


----------



## raybonz (Jan 2, 2011)

David Brown said:
			
		

> Does anyone out there know what model number (manufacturer FASCO) the blower motor is inside the front blower of an Avalon Rainier? The whole blower assembly is $300 here in Washington State. Argh. One motor still blows, one is burnt out. I've drilled out the rivets and have the motor in front of me. I've spent 2 hours on the net trying to find a match, or replacement. Any help is very appreciated!  If anyone has a dead blower motor assembly, pulling one of the motors our should reveal the maker and model number, mine however was burnt black and unreadable.
> 
> Thanks.



Try here Dave.

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/

Ray


----------



## Gomez (Jan 22, 2011)

My Lopi Freedom blowers also went after 10 years. No one has them in stock (around $300). I see how the manufacturer cleverly painted over the Fasco model number on the blower. All I can make out is that it's 3000 rpm. I looked at the electricmotorwarehouse site but did not see it there. 

Has anyone found a replacement for this motor?

Thanks,


----------



## fxvinyl (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi - 

Dying to know....did it work????  I am now in exactly the same position and cannot stomach $300 for the whole frigging assembly.

Thanks,

Billy



			
				Vitis01 said:
			
		

> I think I just found it by matching frame shape and shaft length.  I just ordered a K612 bathroom/ small exhaust fan from emotorstore.com for $25.  It was the only one with the correct shaft width and length and the picture looks just like mine except not burned and melted.
> 
> I will be so juiced if it works.   :cheese:


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2011)

You might also try calling woodmans to see if he has your blower:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/4852/Replacement-Stove-Blowers.html

Or take the motor into a decent motor repair shop and ask for a repair or replacement motor.


----------



## Vitis01 (Dec 28, 2011)

The motor did work!

It matched perfectly and when I built a fire and it kicked on for the first time, I jumped up and did a little "Who Da Man?!" dance in the middle of the living room.

I'm going to take it apart again and redo all the screws and rivets with some locktite because it rattles a little.

Good Luck!


----------



## woodmiser (Dec 28, 2011)

Way to go. Maybe we could have a blower motor cross reference sticky thread?


----------

